# which one is best lowering springs for the Altima SE-R Overall.



## Mobbxxv_ (Nov 5, 2015)

So i have an Altima SE-R and i was wondering what lowering springs is best for our car. look, performance, quality. i was looking at S. TECH SPRING KIT by Tein Springs, SPORT SPRING by H&R Spings or RACINGLINE springs. I don't want coliovers so i dont care for people telling me to get coils. if there are better springs for our car please input, i just want to know what is best for our cars. 


thank you.


----------

